# Breast Cancer Fundraiser 3D Shoot - Washington, MI



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I am hosting our 4th Breast Cancer Fundraiser. It will be at North Macomb Sportsmans Club in Washington, MI on June 8. This is a great course and very well set up. It is a private club so this is a great chance to come and see what the club has to offer. It will be an 8am registration and 830am shotgun start. Should be out by noon so everyone can get to graduation parties, wedding, or anything else you have planned. Price is $15 and all proceeds go to the Susan G. Komen foundation. My wife and all my sister in laws walk in the 3 Day 60 Mile Walk For A Cure to raise money and awareness for this horrible disease. They started this after there oldest sister was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer 4 years ago at age 36. So if anyone would like to come out and shoot and help raise money for Susan G. Komen foundation, come on out.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Drew puts on an excellent event!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

This is a great shoot! Nice club as well. Be there!


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

We are just over a week away now. Hopefully everyone can make it out. Its gonna be a good time and you'll definetely meet some new people. Also this is a no pressure, low key shoot. If you have never done a 3D shoot before, this is the one you will want to start with. Everyone is there to relax and raise money for a good cause. Alot of people can't hit the targets even. But they have a blast anyways. So don't feel intimidated at all. Its a great time. Atchison is real good at hitting branches underneath the targets and he keeps coming lol.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

drewstreeter said:


> We are just over a week away now. Hopefully everyone can make it out. Its gonna be a good time and you'll definetely meet some new people. Also this is a no pressure, low key shoot. If you have never done a 3D shoot before, this is the one you will want to start with. Everyone is there to relax and raise money for a good cause. Alot of people can't hit the targets even. But they have a blast anyways. So don't feel intimidated at all. Its a great time. * Atchison is real good at hitting branches underneath the targets and he keeps coming lol.[/*QUOTE]
> He tells me he's doing durability testing! All kidding aside, this is a great shoot for a great cause.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

drewstreeter said:


> Atchison is real good at hitting branches underneath the targets and he keeps coming lol.


A 10" log that 15 people couldn't pull the arrow out of should not be considered a branch 

And if I recall I finished 2nd at the 2nd annual with a miss!! How many have you placed in Drew? :evilsmile

All serious, its a great shoot and its this weekend people!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

24 hours away....


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it and hope to see lots of new people out there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

VVish I could make this, my kids are shooting the SAM tourny this vveekend. Good luck!


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Well good luck to them too! Even The Odds TV will be there too, filming for their national show starting in January 2014. So you can meet a few of the guys and get to know them. And maybe you will be seen on a national program. Then you can tell your buddies that you were on a hunting show. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Still waiting on Tiffany lakowsky to call....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who came out. It was a fun time and we raised a lot of money to help find a cure! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

